# Hyatt Beach House Resort, Key West Florida



## richardlindas (Apr 11, 2016)

Looking to purchase a resale at The Hyatt Beach House Resort, Key West. To those folks that own. 
Tell what you like most and don't like. 
Are their plans in the near future to do a major renovation project?  
If you rent your unit or units, has that been successful?
It's  a 3rd floor  bay view St. Patrick's  week.


Any information would be most appreciated.

Linda


----------



## theo (Apr 11, 2016)

richardlindas said:


> Looking to purchase a resale at The Hyatt Beach House Resort, Key West. To those folks that own.
> Tell what you like most and don't like.
> Are their plans in the near future to do a major renovation project?
> If you rent the your unit or units, has that been successful?
> ...



I am not an owner there but have stayed there (...once, some years back).  I will merely note that if you are not already familiar with Key West, know that at Hyatt Beach House you are about as far away from Old Town and Mallory Square as is geographically possible while still actually being in Key West. That may or may not matter to you, just offering it as food for thought if your objective is personal use and enjoyment vs. rental or Hyatt points acquisition.


----------



## richardlindas (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks Theo,
I am familiar with Key West and do know the area pretty well. Thanks for your input.


----------



## tatmtr7 (Apr 11, 2016)

We will soon be staying at this timeshare. Though we do not own there, have platinum status with Hyatt. Any suggestions on locations to request?  Do they have elevators if third floor is requested?  Also anyone in particular to call for room request?
All suggestions appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## richardlindas (Apr 11, 2016)

We have the same  question  about elevators.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 11, 2016)

Yes, there are elevators to all floors.

I stayed there 2 months ago for 2 days after staying at my Hyatt Sunset week. I was in on an internal Hyatt points exchange. Although requested, I did not get a unit close to the water.

I can answer a few simple questions.


-


----------



## tatmtr7 (Apr 11, 2016)

Thank you.  As we will have a baby with us, any units that are quieter?  Any we should avoid?  If u went down to Duval, is there a shuttle or is it easier to hop a cab? Any good places to eat nearby? Of course we are hoping for a nice view!
Looking forward to our stay and thanks again!


----------



## Panina (Apr 11, 2016)

tatmtr7 said:


> Thank you.  As we will have a baby with us, any units that are quieter?  Any we should avoid?  If u went down to Duval, is there a shuttle or is it easier to hop a cab? Any good places to eat nearby? Of course we are hoping for a nice view!
> Looking forward to our stay and thanks again!


We stood there in January.  The shuttle service was discontinued.  There is a bus system but with a baby and its limited schedules getting a cab to Duval would be the best. 

 Conch republic seafood company in town is on the water and has the best conch chowder.  There are some restaurants within walking distance but the best ones were in town.  The resort itself has a small outdoor restaurant but we did not try it. 

With the doors closed, the noise from outside is not noticible but we did hear noise above us, so I would suggest the top floor.  

Only a few rooms have full water views.  If your lucky your room might have a slight water view if you really look.  A large part of this property could have had water view but they made the focus of the windows and patios on the pool area.  The waterside was where you entered the room.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 8, 2017)

richardlindas said:


> Looking to purchase a resale at The Hyatt Beach House Resort, Key West. To those folks that own.
> Tell what you like most and don't like.
> Are their plans in the near future to do a major renovation project?
> If you rent your unit or units, has that been successful?
> ...


Just wondering if you pulled the trigger and bought in Key West?


----------



## TBipp (May 4, 2017)

Although the OP asked a year ago, I thought I would add our opinion in case others are thinking about Beach House.  We own 4 weeks (weeks 6-9) at Beach House.  The tiki hut by the pool has very good food--Jimmy's Ocean Blue Tiki Bar (there are reviews on Trip Advisor). In fact, if you want a nice dinner, they will set up a table on the beach with a gourmet meal.  It is true that Beach House is not close to Old Town; however, the pool area is wonderful, quite large and landscaped.  They also have a very long meandering dock out onto the water. There is a Marriott next door with a good restaurant also.  I believe the new kitchens and dining areas are about to be finished up at the Beach House units.  Owning during St. Patrick's week is an outstanding time of year.  We have never had a problem renting our units.  For those with children, Beach House is an excellent location as downtown Duval is probably not the best place for small children.  The staff at this Hyatt TS is wonderful and actually, the staff at every Hyatt TS has provided wonderful service.


----------



## Wegovaca (Jul 7, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> Just wondering if you pulled the trigger and bought in Key West?


Yes, we purchased at The Hyatt Beach House week 43. It coincides every 3 years with Fantasy Week.


----------



## silentg (Jul 7, 2017)

That's not St Patrick's Day?


----------

